# Faller Chassis



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

In my opinion no other slotcar manufacturer has produced more variations when it comes to chassis then Faller. To give you a rough overlook I have attached a few pics. I hope they are in the main self explaining.










This are the first chassis produced by Faller called "Plattenchassis" 'cause it is not more than a flat platform with wheels attached. Therefore P as abreviation. I don't own a P1 but it looks like P2/3 only with a gear train instead of a worm drive see Atlas, Marx or Lionel. P2 and 3 differ by the pick up shoes P2 as P1 have shoes with coil springs where as P3 has the spring incorporated. They were only produced in 63/early 64.




















Next in line are the "Blockmotoren" named aptly after there appearence. There was a B5 out in 68 which do not own. One can't have everything, a bit of selfcontrol is appropriate here. Main differences are the shoes and the contact plates for the motor. Starting out with B1 in 64 every year a new type came out and I am not counting slight variations. For B1 there are 5 sub types. And to make matters even more complex or wore according to tate sub type B1/1 has even 4 sub-sub-types. B chassis were produced parallel to the pan ones which follow now-



















Here we have Faller's (in)famous copy of the T. If you look carefully at F1 you could see that they started out with leaf springs for the brushes. Later versions do no longer have the complex alternating current device which allows running to cars independently on one lane. Instead a diode or a selen rectifier was incorporated in special shoes. You had to buy them separatly.



















Here are the V chassis like V for "Verkehr" german for traffic. Those are geared down chassis to allow for a more sedate speed to reassamle "normal " traffic. V1 was only a set of different gears (red) which came with the chassis in kit form. V2 is not pictured here because it was only a prototype and therefore rare as a rocking horse manure. As for V4-6 they had standard bottom halves attached to a special gearplate. The right V4 has a bottom which was normally the bottom of V5 where as the top of V6 is the same as V5. You could by them separately. A bit confusing I confess.

End of part 1


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Faller chassis part 2*



















Last but not least the oddballs. F II was only used with a chapparall body and was a copy of the AFX chassis but didn't took off as it needed a lot of tweeking. The main down side were the tires. This was the chassis which caused Faller to switch to importing Auroras. The F III was for Formula 1 car nice engine in my opinion but again wrong tire material and too much ground clearence. But if you got one put aa Aurora Indy body on it. Great, like hand in glove.

Disclaimer those are not always my best chassis. Many out of my repair boxes and therefore maybe in need of attention. The best are kept under bodies. 

As said only a rough over view. If you are in need of more info, shoot!

Have fun 
Mario


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great information!! Thanks for taking the time to do all this!

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Marty,

but to be honest it took less than anticipated before I did. Biggest problem was to discrbe it correct and understandable and avoid making too many mistakes as English is not my native tongue. I actually had to drop out of high school as my marks in English were too far from being sufficent. So I hope it was understandable. If not please ask.

Mario


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: Mario, Great photos and info. I was always confused by how many different chassis were made. But back when I was a kid in the 1960's, my local Hobby Shop (Hobby Hut in So. Plainfield, NJ) was selling Faller Pancake Chassis cars for LESS than aurora T-Jets, and I ended up owning as many Faller as T-Jets. Although the Faller were slower and noisier, although I think some of that was because I owned alot of the gear reduction Trucks.
Man, I sure wish I had those Faller Cars & Trucks NOW !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Should be a Sticky!

Thanx Mario!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed and done!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Another one. A pancake with police light. Was used in a beetle, VW bus and an Opel Diplomat.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mouse Trap!

Rube Goldberg would have been proud.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bill,


Please enlighten me, who is Rube Goldberg.

Mario


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rube Goldberg was a cartoonist and inventor who had a knack for designing overly complex machines to perform a simple task. Think along the lines of the game "mousetrap", or some of Wile E Coyote's complex schemes to catch the Road Runner. If you've ever seen the movie "Pee Wee's Big Adventure", the scene when he's making his breakfast is a perfect example.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you Mario, fantastic contribution to the knowledge pool! The police chassis is simply too cool for words.

Hey, am I the only one who never once actually played the game of Mousetrap? My brother and I got it for a gift one year, built and ran the trap a zillion times but never once actually played the game..... with that much going on, the makers needn't have bothered with the "bored" game around the outside.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Jisp said:


> Thank you Mario, fantastic contribution to the knowledge pool! The police chassis is simply too cool for words.
> 
> Hey, am I the only one who never once actually played the game of Mousetrap? My brother and I got it for a gift one year, built and ran the trap a zillion times but never once actually played the game..... with that much going on, the makers needn't have bothered with the "bored" game around the outside.
> 
> ...


Mario I also thank you for the Faller Whaaaaaaaaat's up information!!
Faller Stuff is kewl.

Jisp I use the left over blue plastic sprues from the game Mousetrap for ho scale NOS tanks and our kids actually play the game now and then also.

Bob...a lot part German am I ...zilla


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pads on the back.

Any further questions or pics of anything related with Faller. Might be able to provide them.

Like the mousetrap game. It was unknown to me. Gosh would have liked to have one as kid.

Mario


----------

